# Benq XL2410T, was haltet ihr von dem Monitor pro/contras



## Scorpio78 (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Community,

möchte mir nen neuen Monitor zulegen.
Nach langem Überlegen fällt die Wahl wohl jetzt auf den BenQ.

Würdet ihr den Monitor kaufen oder aber auf welchen würde eure Wahl fallen?


----------



## daDexter (24. Mai 2011)

Hey,
ich kann 3 Stück des XL2410T mein Eigen nennen und bin sehr zufrieden damit! Der normale 2D sowie auch der doch etwas speziellere 3D Modus funktionier super. Solltest du normal in 2D zocken kommen dir die 120hz natürlich auch entsprechend zu gute. Die Verarbeitung ist gut, zwar kein Vollmetall Stand wie es bei manch Business Monitoren zu finden ist aber sehr hochwertiger Kunststoff. Solltest du irgendwelche Fragen haben kannst du dich gerne melden!


----------



## onkel walter (24. Mai 2011)

ein Kumpel hat den, der ist super zufrieden...

was ich gesehen hab von dem Moni: echt gutes Bild....

kaufen!!!


----------



## Scorpio78 (24. Mai 2011)

Also keine Probs mit Pixelfehlern, stärker leuchtenden Pixelzeilen im unteren Viertel oder starken Lichthöfen an oberen und unteren Rand?
Das bereitet mir echt grade Kopfzerbrechen, was ich alles gelesen habe.
Der liegt zwar schon im Warenkorb, aber noch will noch nicht bestätigen.


----------



## s|n|s (25. Mai 2011)

Habe den BenQ XL2410T. 

Meine Erfahrungen:
Null Pixelfehler bei Ankunft. Der höhenverstellbare Fuß ist so stabil, da kippt nix um. Der Bildschirm ist auf Standard-Einstellung so hell, dass ich ihn ständig auf 50% Helligkeit laufen habe, sonst geht es auf die Augen. Mit Kontrast sollten meines Erachtens keine Probleme auftreten. Der Betrachtungswinkel ist erste Sahne. Ich kenne kein IPS-Panel, einen noch größeren Betrachtungswinkel ohne markanten Qualitäts-Verlust des Bildes ist meines Erachtens unnötig. Leuchtende Ränder kann ich grad nicht nachgucken (siehe unten).

Tests sprechen von geeignetem Inputlag für Zocker. Test gibt es auch bei Prad.de

Achte darauf, dass Du Dir_ nur _den Bildschirm bestellst, der ist günstiger als das Bundle aus Maus+Mauspad+Bildschirm.

Leider hat der Bildschirm bei mir jetzt den Geist aufgegeben und meine RMA/Garantiefall läuft. Der Defekt tritt nach meinen Recherchen bei einigen Bildschirmherstellern auf und hat nichts mit BenQ zu tun (google: "half screen dead", zum Beispiel beim Acer GD245HQ). Trotzdem Ärgerlich. Der Kundenservice ist sofort zu erreichen, deutsch-sprachig, sitzt in Deutschland, und bis jetzt zuverlässig und einigermassen flott. Mal sehen, wie die RMA weitergeht, läuft seid 14 Tagen. Trotzdem Ärgerlich!


----------



## ile (25. Mai 2011)

Hab den BenQ nemesis Kumpel gekauft und muss sagen, dass es der erste LCD-Monitor ist, der mich von der Bildschärfe überzeugt. Saugutes Teil!


----------



## Scorpio78 (25. Mai 2011)

Okay,..
hab jetzt bestellt, nur den Monitor, nicht das Bundle.
Bin mal gespannt, ob der genau so lange hält, wie mein guter alter SyncMaster 26BW (S-Pannel ( jetzt fast 5 Jahre alt, immernoch keine Pixelfehler oder sonstige Ausfälle!))

Bin mal gespannt, laut dem Onlinehaus, was sich fast so schreibt wie Amazonas , soll der morgen früh da sein.
Werde dann mal berichten.

Erstmal danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## TheReal (25. Mai 2011)

Ich habe den Monitor auch und bin nachdem ich einen Acer GD245HQ hatte der laut gesummt hat (richtig laut), und einen Sync Master BX2450 der Ghosting hatte, super zufrieden mit dem Monitor. Die Bildqualität ist wirklich in Ordnung und ich kann absolut kein Ghosting sehen. Außerdem ist der Schwarzwert für ein TN Panel echt bombe. Ich würde mich aber auf deinen Bericht freuen, es soll ja große Unterschiede bei dem Monitor geben, aber man weiß ja nie ob sowas wirklich stimmt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (25. Mai 2011)

TheReal schrieb:


> Die Bildqualität ist wirklich in Ordnung und ich kann absolut kein Ghosting sehen. Außerdem ist der Schwarzwert für ein TN Panel echt bombe. Ich würde mich aber auf deinen Bericht freuen, es soll ja große Unterschiede bei dem Monitor geben, aber man weiß ja nie ob sowas wirklich stimmt.


 
Da bin ich auf jedenfall gespannt!
Kann ich eigentlich mein altes DVI-Kabel (Vollbestückt) weiter verwenden?


----------



## TheReal (25. Mai 2011)

Kannst du machen aber am Monitor ist eh schon beim Auspacken ein DVI Kabel dran, also wäre es unnötig das ab zu machen. ^^


----------



## Scorpio78 (25. Mai 2011)

TheReal schrieb:


> Kannst du machen aber am Monitor ist eh schon beim Auspacken ein DVI Kabel dran, also wäre es unnötig das ab zu machen. ^^


 
Ja okay, aber ich hab ein sauber verlegtes DVI-Kabel, wäre blöd wenn ich das rausfrickeln müsste.


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. Mai 2011)

So,...

Hab den jetzt mal 3 Stunden getestet.

Montage des Fusses war recht unproblematisch, wie schon gesagt wurde, hat der Fuss ist nicht grade die beste Qualität, aber weit mehr als befriedigend.
Die Höhenverstellbarkeit ist gut gelungen, die Neigungsmöglichkeiten sind ebenfalls gut. Die Pivot-Funktion ist butterweich, also genau das Gegenteil von den, was ich in anderen Foren gelesen habe, da hackelt gar nichts! 
Ingesamt hat der Monitor ein nicht aufdringliches Design. Schade ist nur, dass er keine Abdeckung für die Anschlüsse hat, aber es gibt weitaus schlimmeres.

So alle Kabel dran und den Rechner hochgefahren.
War ein wenig verwundert über das neue Format des Postscreens. Der Monitor stellt es tatsächlich in 4:3 dar.

Grob drübergeblickt, keine Pixelfehler erkennbar, Gott sei dank. (Es war meine schlimmste Befürchtung, den Monitor deswegen wieder zurück schicken zu müssen.

Windows hat mich dann erst mal mit einem leicht unscharfen, matschigen, viel zu hellen Bild begrüsst.
Aber keine Sorge, Windows lief in einer krummen Auflösung.
Richtig eingestellt ist das Bild wirklich scharf, abgesehen davon lief er noch mit 60Hz. Das Umstellen im Nvidia-treiber verlief ohne Probleme.
Musste mein Dvi-Kabel doch wechsel, da es angeblich kein Duallink sei, laut Monitormeldung. 
Mitgelifertes Kabel dran und voila, passt 120Hz

Achso, der Monitor wurde mit einer 100%igen Helligkeitseinstellung geliefert, was mich fast dazu veranlasst hätte, meine Sonnenbrille aufzusetzen.
Musste sie auf 40% senken!

Die Umstellung auf 120Hz, man mag es nicht glauben, merke zumindest ich, sogar auf dem Desktop.

Die Farben sind angenehm, besser als auf meinem alten Samsung und das Schwarz ist sehr gut.
Die Ausleuchtung weisst mit dem blossen Auge eigentlich gar keine Abweichung auf, echt super!
Interessant ist der Blickwinckel. Also für die Pannelart erscheint er mir sehr hoch, bis Kontrast und Farbverfälschung auftreten.

Hab mal nen Stündchen CSS gezock, so zum testen... Das Bild ist ausgezeichnet, Die "Schlieren", wenn man sie denn so nennen kann, sind so minimal, dass man schon sehr genau darauf achten muss, Ohne Overdrive erkenne ich gar keine mehr, btw. hab 100% Sehkraft, bin nich farbenblind oder so. 
Auch am Rand ist das Bild noch genau so scharf wie in der Mitte.

Lustigerweise musste ich nach einer Stunde abbrechen, da ich leichte Kopfschmerzen bekommen hatte. Das hatte ich schon mal, als ich von nem 19" CRT auf meinen 22" Samsung gewechselt bin. Hoffe, dass es sich genau so schnell legt wie damals.

Also den Monitor kann man weiterempfehlen

Edit: Ooopss, Doppelpost, sorry!

Edit: Hab Grade NFS Unleashed2 getestet, mit 120Hz sind die Inputlags passé. Komisch, oder?


----------



## TheReal (26. Mai 2011)

Freut mich dass der Monitor bei dir genau so gut ankommt wie bei mir. Und dass er bei aktiviertem Overdrive leichtes Ghosting hat bzw. Schlieren ist leider normal, ist beim Acer und anderen Monitoren mit Overdive auch so. Aber diese Funktion kann man ja zum Glück abschalten, man sollte sie am besten nur verwenden wenn man lange Fime guckt. Nebenbei noch eine Frage: Hast du V-Sync deaktiviert? Denn diese Risse, die es eigentlich verhindern soll, treten bei 120Hz eh nicht mehr auf, so ist es zumindest mal für mein Empfinden. Das war auch einer der Gründe warum ich 120Hz wollte, ohne V-Sync zu spielen ist je nach Spiel nämlich wirklich nützlich.


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. Mai 2011)

Jaap, grade probiert. allerdings gibts dann doch wieder tearing, zumindest bei CSS. Bei 250 Frames, oder besser gesagt, ab 120 die die fiesen "Risse" wieder da.


----------



## TheReal (26. Mai 2011)

Hm, das scheint also auch von der Wahrnehmung der Leute abzuhängen, ich sehe garkein Tearing. Aber solange es nur bei über 120FPS auftritt ist es ja nicht so schlimm, da V-Sync ja gerade in den niedrigeren Framebereichen stört.


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. Mai 2011)

TheReal schrieb:


> Hm, das scheint also auch von der Wahrnehmung der Leute abzuhängen, ich sehe garkein Tearing. Aber solange es nur bei über 120FPS auftritt ist es ja nicht so schlimm, da V-Sync ja gerade in den niedrigeren Framebereichen stört.


 
Ja das stimmt, und eine Vsync bei 120 Frames, das langt eigentlich auch.


----------



## daDexter (26. Mai 2011)

Freut mich, dass du davon genau so begeistert bist wie ich


----------



## RapToX (29. Mai 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Leider hat der Bildschirm bei mir jetzt den Geist aufgegeben und meine RMA/Garantiefall läuft. Der Defekt tritt nach meinen Recherchen bei einigen Bildschirmherstellern auf und hat nichts mit BenQ zu tun (google: "half screen dead", zum Beispiel beim Acer GD245HQ). Trotzdem Ärgerlich. Der Kundenservice ist sofort zu erreichen, deutsch-sprachig, sitzt in Deutschland, und bis jetzt zuverlässig und einigermassen flott. Mal sehen, wie die RMA weitergeht, läuft seid 14 Tagen. Trotzdem Ärgerlich!


 den selben defekt hatte ich leider auch.

der kundenservice ist aber der letzte dreck und verarscht einen wo es nur geht, auch wenn die mitarbeiter immer freundlich zu einem sind. also halte die augen offen! die servicehotline sitzt übrigens in holland 
also wenn du deinen monitor in spätestens 2 wochen noch nicht zurück hast, ruf da an und frag was los ist! ich warte jetzt schon seit 10(!) wochen auf meinen bzw. irgendeinen monitor. meiner ist denen leider "abhanden" gekommen und vor 2 wochen wurde mir bereits ein ersatz versprochen, der bis heute nicht hier eingetroffen ist.

sry für ot. hoffe das ihr von solchen problemen verschont bleibt.


----------



## s|n|s (29. Mai 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> den selben defekt hatte ich leider auch.
> 
> der kundenservice ist aber der letzte dreck und verarscht einen wo es nur geht, auch wenn die mitarbeiter immer freundlich zu einem sind. also halte die augen offen! die servicehotline sitzt übrigens in holland
> also wenn du deinen monitor in spätestens 2 wochen noch nicht zurück hast, ruf da an und frag was los ist! ich warte jetzt schon seit 10(!) wochen auf meinen bzw. irgendeinen monitor. meiner ist denen leider "abhanden" gekommen und vor 2 wochen wurde mir bereits ein ersatz versprochen, der bis heute nicht hier eingetroffen ist.
> ...



wtf

die haben den Bildschirm jetzt seit über einer Woche. Es gibt keine Meldung, dass er angekommen ist. Keine einzige Meldung. Das nennt sich dann Service.

In deinem Fall würde ich über Verbraucherschutz (Presse) und Anwalt nachdenken.

Würde mich freuen, wenn du weiter Bescheid gibst, wie es bei Dir läuft. Das würde mir helfen.


Edit: Ich denke ich werde mit BenQ nur noch schriftlich kommunizieren, dann habe ich etwas in der Hand. Zum Glück ist der Verbaucherschutz zwei Strassen weiter.


----------



## TheReal (29. Mai 2011)

Also dass manchmal der halbe Bildschirm ausfällt ist leider bei allen 120Hz Monitoren so. Dass der Service bei BenQ so unverschämt ist schreckt mich aber schon einwenig ab. Wenn ich da an an Samsung denke, da dauerste eine RAM 5 Tage.


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. Mai 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> den selben defekt hatte ich leider auch.
> 
> der kundenservice ist aber der letzte dreck und verarscht einen wo es nur geht, auch wenn die mitarbeiter immer freundlich zu einem sind. also halte die augen offen! die servicehotline sitzt übrigens in holland
> also wenn du deinen monitor in spätestens 2 wochen noch nicht zurück hast, ruf da an und frag was los ist! ich warte jetzt schon seit 10(!) wochen auf meinen bzw. irgendeinen monitor. meiner ist denen leider "abhanden" gekommen und vor 2 wochen wurde mir bereits ein ersatz versprochen, der bis heute nicht hier eingetroffen ist.
> ...


 
Oh je, sowas ist mehr als ärgerlich.
Ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her, hatte sowas mit nem Mainboard von Asus, ist auch angeblich abhanden gekommen.
Hab fast 8 Wochen gewartet. Bin dann zum Anwalt. 2 Wochen später hatte ich dann das "defekte" Mainboard zurück.
Nochmal zurück geschickt, wollte meine Kohle wieder, schliesslich war das Board ja mit hin zun her schicken bereits 6 Monate alt.
Hab dann ein funtionierendes zurück bekommen, und nem Wisch, dass ich die "Verzögerung" entschuldigen sollte.
Hab dann das Mainboard behalten, ist jetzt fast 6 jahre alt und funtioniert immer noch tadellos.
Hab trotzdem seitdem nix mehr von denen gekauft.


----------



## s|n|s (29. Mai 2011)

Ich frag mich nur, wie ich jetzt am besten vorgehe 

Ich will keine Rechtshilfe, aber was macht man da am besten?


----------



## Dr. Kucho (29. Mai 2011)

Schreib denen eine Mail, dass du rechtliche Schritte einleiten wirst, wenn die ihre Garantiegewährleistung nicht einhalten. In Deutschland gilt für alle technischen Geräte eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Garantie von 2 Jahren. Meistens reicht das schon aus.

Ich hab mir den BenQ XL2410T übrigens auch bestellt. Mein alter Monitor bringt mich aufgrund seiner fehlenden Verstellbarkeit schon seit etwas längerem total auf die Palme. Freu mich schon auf die 120Hz und hoffe, dass ich nichts mit Bildfehlern zu tun habe. Am Mittwoch sollte er ankommen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. Mai 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, wie ich jetzt am besten vorgehe
> 
> Ich will keine Rechtshilfe, aber was macht man da am besten?


 
Also 2-3 Wochen ist meist normal bei ner RMA. Es geibt eigentlich auch nie eine Rückmeldung, ob die Ware angekommen ist, hatte ich bisher noch nie, lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
leider musste ich immer selbst aktiv werden und den Support anschreiben/anrufen. Die Kollegen konnte auch immer recht schnell Auskunft erteilen.


----------



## RapToX (29. Mai 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> wtf
> 
> die haben den Bildschirm jetzt seit über einer Woche. Es gibt keine Meldung, dass er angekommen ist. Keine einzige Meldung. Das nennt sich dann Service.
> 
> ...


 dein bildschirm wurde doch bestimmt von dpd abgeholt oder? auf dem schein, den du dann bekommen hast, steht eine tracking-nr. drauf, womit du das nachverfolgen kannst.
finde es aber auch richtig schlecht, dass man über die einzelnen vorgänge der rma nicht benachrichtigt wird. wäre das der fall gewesen, hätte ich bei denen schon viel früher angerufen, denn eigentlich habe ich mit einer dauer von bis zu 4 wochen gerechnet. ich werde jetzt morgen nochmal dort anrufen und fragen, was sache ist. ansonsten geht die sache wohl zum anwalt bzw. werde ich mich mit dem verbraucherschutz in verbindung setzen.




TheReal schrieb:


> Wenn ich da an an  Samsung denke, da dauerste eine RAM 5 Tage.


laut aussage von benq wurde meine rma 7 tage nach eingang abgeschlossen. wo der monitor nun abgeblieben ist, konnte mir aber niemand sagen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. Mai 2011)

> laut aussage von benq wurde meine rma 7 tage nach eingang abgeschlossen.  wo der monitor nun abgeblieben ist, konnte mir aber niemand sagen.



Nicht wahr, oder?


----------



## RapToX (29. Mai 2011)

leider doch 
als antwort bekam ich, dass es angeblich probleme mit der logistik gab. ich gehe eher davon aus, dass der monitor an eine falsche adresse gesendet wurde (wobei man das dann ja nachverfolgen könnte) oder sich irgendein mitarbeiter von denen nun mit dem ding vergnügt. anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. Mai 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> leider doch
> als antwort bekam ich, dass es angeblich probleme mit der logistik gab. ich gehe eher davon aus, dass der monitor an eine falsche adresse gesendet wurde (wobei man das dann ja nachverfolgen könnte) oder sich irgendein mitarbeiter von denen nun mit dem ding vergnügt. anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


 
Naja, kann sein mus aber nicht. Vielleicht sind auch einfach nur die RMA-Bestände ersschöpft gewesen.
Weisst du denn jetzt, wann du den Monitor wieder bekommst?

Edit: Wo hast du den Monitor gekauft, und wie alt war er, vor der RMA?


----------



## RapToX (29. Mai 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Weisst du denn jetzt, wann du den Monitor wieder bekommst?


 nein, dass ist ja das problem.




Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Edit: Wo hast du den Monitor gekauft, und wie alt war er, vor der RMA?


 der monitor war erst 4 monate alt. gekauft hab ich den bei notebooksbilliger.de. dort hab ich auch schon angerufen, aber die verweisen mich immer an benq.


----------



## Scorpio78 (29. Mai 2011)

Dann hoffe ich aber wenigstens, das dich der Verkäufer an den Hersteller verwiesen hat, bevor du den Monitor nach BenQ geschickt hast, da normalerweise der Verkäufer sich innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate um defekte Ware zu kümmern hat.
Wenn du ihn einfach so an BenQ geschickt hast, können die sonst Reperaturgebühren verlangen.

Die werden dir sagen, dass du dem Händler eine Frist von 14 Tagen geben musst, für die Regulierung.
Ansonsten kann der Kaufvertrag gewandelt werden und im schlimmsten Fall bekommst du dein Geld zurück.

Wende dich an den Verbraucherschutz, da bekommst du für eine kleine Gebühr eine gute Beratung!


----------



## RapToX (30. Mai 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich aber wenigstens, das dich der Verkäufer an den Hersteller verwiesen hat, bevor du den Monitor nach BenQ geschickt hast, da normalerweise der Verkäufer sich innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate um defekte Ware zu kümmern hat.
> Wenn du ihn einfach so an BenQ geschickt hast, können die sonst Reperaturgebühren verlangen.


 nein, ich hab den monitor direkt zu benq geschickt, so wie es, meiner meinung nach, üblich ist. wenn ich den monitor erst noch zum händler schicke, würde es ja noch länger dauern. steht auch bei denen auf der hp und die machen ja dann auch nichts anderes, als den monitor an benq weiterzuleiten.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (30. Mai 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> nein, ich hab den monitor direkt zu benq geschickt, so wie es, meiner meinung nach, üblich ist. wenn ich den monitor erst noch zum händler schicke, würde es ja noch länger dauern. steht auch bei denen auf der hp und die machen ja dann auch nichts anderes, als den monitor an benq weiterzuleiten.



Also ich wickel solche Garantiefälle immer über den Händler ab. Mein letztes defektes Gerät war eine Grafikkarte von MSi. Hab sie zu Alternate mit RMA Nummer usw. geschickt, die haben es dann wiederum zu MSi geschickt und ich hatte meine Grafikkarte nach einer Woche wieder in der Hand. Als mir bei meinem Stanton Mischpult ein Kanal kaputt ging, habe ich auch die Garantie über den Händler (Elevator) in Anspruch genommen und die haben es dann auch zu Stanton geschickt und nach 10 Tagen hatte ich es funktionierend wieder zurück.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (1. Juni 2011)

Nachtrag:

Mein BenQ XL2410T ist gestern angekommen. Zusammenbau und so weiter war sehr einfach. Das Dual-DvI Kabel steckte schon im Monitor, hab ihn angeschlossen und 120Hz im CCC eingestellt und alles lief sofort ohne Probleme. Die Werkseinstellungen waren aber katastophal. Hab ein wenig gegoogelt und hab ihn derzeit so konfiguriert:

Picture Mode - Standard (denn damit kann man die Farbwerte manuell anpassen)
Instant Mode - On
Brightness - 75
Contrast - 63
Sharpness - 3
Gamma - 1.8
Red - 93
Green - 89
Blue - 97
AMA - On

Das Bild ist mit diesen Werten überaus zufriedenstellend, allerdings glaube ich, dass ich noch ein wenig Feintuning betreiben kann, wenn ich mich mal etwas länger damit beschäftige (EDIT: Hab die Werte nachgebessert). Im Gegensatz zu vielen Reviews ist der Monitor sehr einfach und intuitiv einzustellen. Nach max 2min war ich fertig. Manche Tests behaupten, dass man alleine 15min brauche, um das ganze Einstellungszeugs mit den Knöpfen zu "kapieren"... sagt vermutlich so einiges über den Tester aus *hust*. 

Ich hab dann mit dem Eizo Tool nach Bildfehlern gesucht. Pixelfehler oder Artefakte hatte ich überhaupt keine, nur ein wenig Blacklight-Bleeding war an der unteren Hälfte des Monitors zu erkennen. Dies war aber nur sehr minimal ausgeprägt. Man muss schon sehr genau hinsehen, um es überhaupt mit dem Tool erkennen zu können und selbst dann ist es nicht störend. Im regulären Betrieb ist es mir bisher noch überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. Corona habe ich zum Glück auch nicht. Ich scheine also ein sehr gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben. Die Blickwinkel würde ich für ein TN-Panel dieser Größe als Gut bezeichnen. Mein alter LG W2453TQ hatte laut Datenblatt gleiche Blickwinkel, in der Praxis ist der BenQ aber deutlich überlegen. Mit guten 22" TNs kann er aber nicht mithalten (welche ich dann wiederum als Sehr Gut Bezeichnen würde). Die Ausleuchtung ist hervorragend.

Hab danach erstmal die Spieleleistung getestet und ich muss sagen: Sensationell! Battlefield Bad Company 2 läuft mit 60-100 FPS und es ist einfach butterweich. Input-Lag ist überhaupt nicht zu spüren und Schlieren hatte ich erst wenn ich in älteren Spielen mit über 150FPS rumgurke und selbst dann waren diese nur sehr gering. Mein alter LG hat bei 62 FPS schon das ganze Bild zerschnitten. Ich bin wirklich begeistert. Zocken macht mit diesem Monitor einfach richtig viel fun. Es ist ein ganz überlegenes Gefühl und man gewöhnt sich wirklich enorm schnell daran. Nie wieder V-Sync, nie wieder 60Hz!

Unterm Strich bin ich sehr zufrieden. Wer einen perfekten Monitor zum Zocken sucht wird mit dem BenQ unter Garantie Freude haben. TN-Panel hin oder her, diese butterweiche und superschnelle Darstellung schafft kein IPS oder VA Panel.





P.S.:
Ich hoffe meiner bleibt heile...^^


----------



## s|n|s (4. Juni 2011)

Meiner ist jetzt auch von der RMA zurück. Hat 3 Wochen gedauert. Jetzt arbeitet er wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Juni 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Meiner ist jetzt auch von der RMA zurück. Hat 3 Wochen gedauert. Jetzt arbeitet er wieder einwandfrei.



Schön, dass du ihn wieder zurück hast! Wurde er repariert oder hast du einen neuen bekommen?


----------



## s|n|s (4. Juni 2011)

Laut dem RMA-Bericht "Firmware-Update" und "Calibration"


----------



## RapToX (4. Juni 2011)

schön, dass es bei dir reibungslos funktioniert hat 

benq hat von mir jetzt eine frist bis nächste woche freitag bekommen. entweder sie liefern mir dann meinen monitor oder einen nagelneuen. falls sich bis dahin gar nichts tut und meine email unbeantwortet bleibt, werde ich bei der polizei anzeige erstatten, so wie es mir der herr von der verbraucherzentrale geraten hat.


----------



## Scorpio78 (4. Juni 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> schön, dass es bei dir reibungslos funktioniert hat
> 
> benq hat von mir jetzt eine frist bis nächste woche freitag bekommen. entweder sie liefern mir dann meinen monitor oder einen nagelneuen. falls sich bis dahin gar nichts tut und meine email unbeantwortet bleibt, werde ich bei der polizei anzeige erstatten, so wie es mir der herr von der verbraucherzentrale geraten hat.


 
Irgendwie traurig, dass man gezwungen wird, soweit gehen zu müssen.


----------



## Hübie (7. November 2011)

Was ist denn eigentlich aus der Geschichte geworden?


----------



## RapToX (8. November 2011)

hab dann irgendwann einen anderen, neuwertigen monitor bekommen. zwar wollte ich mich anfangs nicht damit zufrieden geben, da dieser monitor eben nicht nagelneu war, aber ich hatte auf den ganzen stress ehrlich gesagt keine lust mehr und hab diesen monitor letztendlich doch behalten.
als "entschädigung" lag dem monitor immerhin das zowie-bundle, bestehend aus maus und mauspad, bei, dass beim neukauf damals noch nicht dabei war.

ich hoffe nur, dass dieser monitor jetzt länger hält. aber grade beim einschalten hat man trotzdem noch ein mulmiges gefühl, wenn man einmal so einen defekt hatte. 
naja, nochmal werde ich mich mit dieser schäbigen support-abteilung bestimmt nicht rumquälen. dann wird eben gleich ein neuer monitor gekauft. und bis es soweit ist, gibts hoffentlich vergleichbare/bessere modelle von der konkurrenz.


----------



## Hübie (10. November 2011)

Na dann hoffen wir das beste 
Ich bin super glücklich mit dem Teil.  Hoffentlich bleibt das so.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir das beste
> Ich bin super glücklich mit dem Teil.  Hoffentlich bleibt das so.


 
Ja, dass meiner fit bleibt hoffe ich auch!


----------

